# Gold plated clamps...



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

...they must be gold plated, that's all I can figure.

I may have mentioned it before…I'm addicted to watching woodworking youtube videos. Seems like everyone who makes these videos owns a thousand dollars worth (in other words, 4 or 5) of these really nice clamps.

Bessey rapid action
Festool clamps
Kreg Automaxx clamps
...and on and on

Each one more exorbitantly priced than the next…

To be clear, I'm NOT talking about bar clamps for large glue-ups. I'm planning to build my own.

I'm talking just about the general purpose, less than 2 foot long kind of clamps that one uses constantly in the shop.

Before I drop a king's ransom on half a dozen clamps, I wanted to get peoples opinion on a couple things:
1) are there any inexpensive ones that work better than your run of the mill HF or Irwin clamps that I should seriously consider instead of the expensive name brands above?
2) why are they so darned expensive??!?
3) if I have to spend nearly $50 for a smallish clamp, what is your favorite brand/model and why?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

It's generally a trade-off between fit and finish and ease of use. I like smooth acting clamps that tighten without twisting, binding or slipping and are fast and easy to engage. Some inexpensive clamps work well and others don't.

Beware of anything with chrome-plated threads. I've never used any that worked smoothly. Large, bare, acme threads seem to work best.

The Festool clamps are really nice but unless you have a workbench with holes like the MFT or want the t-slot compatibility, there's not much point in getting them. They slip easily into holes for easy clamping of parts to the bench top. They also slide into t-slots on aluminum extrusions or tracksaw rails. I never use them for anything else.

My favorite clamps for everyday bench use are just ordinary F-style clamps like the Jorgensen 37's and the ones pictured below.


----------



## MikesProjects (Mar 11, 2013)

ha ha, 4 or 5 are a thousand dollars worth, lol…


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

My go-to clamp is found at HF. They look like the cheap ones they sell, but they are significantly better.

http://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-ratchet-bar-clamp-spreader-95027.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/36-inch-ratchet-bar-clamp-spreader-98897.html

I bought mine when they still carried shorter models. I have several 12- and 18-inch versions.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha aint that the dang truth, I like the HF F clamps, they work well for their intended purposes. Their quick clamps suck in my opinion, I've bought Irwin quick clamps when they were buy one get one free at lowes before which was nice, they're good quality. Would love to buy those large clamps that cost $50-60 a piece, but I'm not rich.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

These are my go to clamps. I use them for every thing.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

These rock and are worth the price:









These are a waste of money:









+1 for Bondo's clamps.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought two Kreg automax clamps and a piece of the automax extrusion. I was apprehensive at first but by golly I am so happy I made the purchase, hands down the quickest and handiest clamps in the shop.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

There are so many different types of clamps because each type is suited to a particular use. Get an assortment, not just all of one kind.

C clamps aren't all that great for woodworking any more.

Bar clamps are relatively cheap so you can afford a lot of them.

Parallel clamps are like bar clamps but way more awesome and more expensive. (Check out Bessey UniKlamps for smaller parallel clamps.)

The worst part about many types of clamps is the hassle of adjusting the jaws to fit your material, then tightening. That's why I really like automatic clamps like Kreg's automaxx. I also bought a pair of Bessey automatic toggle clamps for a jig but haven't used them yet. The great part is, you set the tension once and that's pretty much it. The clamp always adjusts to the thickness of your material.

I also like Jorgensen gear clamps because they're so quick and easy to use. A 4" or 6" one is great for attaching an accessory to your table saw fence. In tight quarters a Quick Grip is sometimes better but the gear clamp has more holding power than the lower-end Quick Grips.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Bondo, again you have come through with what seems like good solid practical advice. What these lack in "fanciness", they make up for in dependability.

Thinking back on it, I have a couple of these, and while I don't use them as often as the Irwin's, I have never been annoyed with these F-style bar clamps. The same certainly cannot be said with most of the Irwin and HF type of squeeze to tighten clamps.

The price is certainly right.



> These are my go to clamps. I use them for every thing.
> 
> - bondogaposis


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Could not agree more. I had the "misfortune" of buying just one of these good ones fairly early…and all I managed to remember later when shopping was "That Irwin clamp rocks". Unfortunately, that led me to buy a bunch of the crappy yellow Irwins. Junk.



> These rock and are worth the price:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I guess this is where our experiences diverge. I HATE the few HF clamps linked to above. Had one just break, others are awkward. Won't buy anymore. I have some HF F clamps that are okay.

Also, I've been using four of the Irwin yellow clamps for 6 years or so and haven't had any problems at all with them. What do y'all dislike about them?


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> It s generally a trade-off between fit and finish and ease of use….
> 
> - JAAune


Ain't it the truth. I've spent my share of money on cheap clamps and now stick with the brand name clamps. Each one does it's part.


The Irwin XP600s are great but very large. Be careful about where you clamp as the pressure isn't even across the large clamp pads. I also use the slightly smaller SL300 a good amount. The smaller 100-150lb rated clamps are convenient for shop use but not much else.
For F-style clamps, I tend to prefer Bessey and Jorgensen. The material quality used by those two brands are many steps above the cheaper alternative (HF F-Style). I have a few of the Rockler F-Style clamp is a good bargain alternative with some deficiencies compared to the Bessey Tradesman.
The Kreg Automaxx clamps are user friendly, but I find that they are more task specific.

Don't also discount the hand screw clamp. I keep 2 on hand and they amazingly useful.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Rob. This sounds logical.

We seem to have stumbled upon an area where the OCD part of my brain is not in concert with the logical part of it.

Some part of me WANTS (needs?) a set of identical awesome clamps all lined up in a holder on the wall.

Another aspect of this can be handled pretty easily. That is the problem of having about a dozen completely worthless piece of crap clamps littering my shop. I really need to have a trash can ceremony for the lot of them.



> There are so many different types of clamps because each type is suited to a particular use. Get an assortment, not just all of one kind.
> 
> C clamps aren t all that great for woodworking any more.
> 
> ...


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Charles, for me the yellow ones have always worked well enough for about a project or two; then I pick it up later and find that I couldn't squash a fresh marshmallow with it. Don't know if they wear out or get rust/corrosion/sawdust/whatever in a critical location. Maybe I should "autopsy" one of them before they all go in the trash can this weekend…



> I guess this is where our experiences diverge. I HATE the few HF clamps linked to above. Had one just break, others are awkward. Won t buy anymore. I have some HF F clamps that are okay.
> 
> Also, I ve been using four of the Irwin yellow clamps for 6 years or so and haven t had any problems at all with them. What do y all dislike about them?
> 
> - CharlesA


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Hmm. Never had a problem with mine. I use them all the time for all kinds of miscellaneous clamping.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> I bought two Kreg automax clamps and a piece of the automax extrusion. I was apprehensive at first but by golly I am so happy I made the purchase, hands down the quickest and handiest clamps in the shop.
> 
> - exelectrician


+1

I also bought the Kreg Automaxx bench clamps and the Rockler Auto Lock T Track Clamps. I use them on my assembly table and my drill press table primarily but have found several other uses for the latter, as well.

You can find my reviews on both in the links provided.

Good clamps are expensive and I like the Jorgenson's Bondo listed and the HF ones that are very similar are surprisingly good for the price.

But, you will have to spend the money for some good Bessy's eventually if you need clamps that keep things square while clamping. Others are not as forgiving any you will have to triple check that the clamp did not knock things out of square when tightening, like JAAune suggested.

I have been collecting clamps for about 25 years and I still do not have half as many as I would like. I think most of us feel that way. It comes with the territory. As you pointed out, there expense is significant.

And lastly, I LOVE my corner box clamps from Woodpeckers. Expensive but worth every penny to me in the ease of use and the exellent design.



> It s generally a trade-off between fit and finish and ease of use….
> 
> - JAAune
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have several of these, as well, and when you get the hang of them (kinda fussy to get contact across its ENTIRE length) they can provide a LOT of surface pressure over a very wide area (10" size).


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I realy like my Jorgensen F-clamps, like Bondo linked to.
And, I can agree with the Irwin evaluation where the blue and silver X600 series are great.
I will mention that when Home Depot dumped Jorgensens and put in Irwins I was pissed off.
Then when they put the Irwins on clearance to dump them and get Besseys I bought a few of the yellow and blue Irwins. They were trully crap. And also their F-style clamps with the chrome plated bars are even worse. They slip when they are brand new. I tried to re-file the little notches in the edge of the bar and they just smooth out again as he head slides by under load. Worst clamp I ever bought. HF is far superior and 1/4 the cost..


----------



## Chrisj8221 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm part of the camp that dislikes the yellow irwin clamps. Just had my final arguement with them last week and threw close to 20 in a garbage as i decided i "shanked" my final piece of wood due to uneven clamping or the clamp deciding to go weak. I am gradually replacing with a combination of bessey and Jorgys. I figure buy a few here and there as I need them for projects and over a short amount of time will have a decent collection of clamps that should last my lifetime.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/12302

Shop made cauls compliment the clamps and are useful as well.

Or, you can purchase them:
http://www.bowclamp.com/


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

The yellow Irwin quick grips aren't for clamping. They're for part holding. I like to keep a few one-handed clamps around to start clamping operations. I'll finish off with real clamps once both hands are free.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

In my experience, the yellow Irwin's are "one hand clamping" in about the same way as the sound of one hand clapping…



> The yellow Irwin quick grips aren t for clamping. They re for part holding. I like to keep a few one-handed clamps around to start clamping operations. I ll finish off with real clamps once both hands are free.
> 
> - JAAune


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

Whats the matter with bar clamps.. I have a panel drying in them now


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I wish I had been there to get those 20 out of the garbage. The Irwins have there place and use.

I also have a lot of other types. Clamps are expensive and most of us have collected them over a lot of years.

I do love my Bessey parallel jaw clamps.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

No one has mentioned Bessey Band Clamps or ratchet straps and I use these often. And I never use those plastic corner thingys that come with the band clamps.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> The yellow Irwin quick grips aren t for clamping. They re for part holding. I like to keep a few one-handed clamps around to start clamping operations. I ll finish off with real clamps once both hands are free.
> 
> - JAAune


+1 on on this. I have 5 of the blue and yellow Irwins and use them regularly. They do the job in when working with material for a cutting or sanding operation, not the glue-ups. They do have a place in panel glue-ups, positioning cauls before I switch to F-style clamps. It would be hard if not awkward to use the larger SL300 or XP600s


----------



## richimage (Aug 30, 2013)

Great thread! I was amazed when I saw the title, as I thought I had a monopoly on gold-plated clamps - in my case, my local hardware store occasionally gets rid of surplus parts in bins, and I once spotted a 24" gold ceiling fan extension shaft - threaded on both ends - looked about the right size to put a set of those nice orange clamp ends on… well, it worked like a charm, and I use it all the time. The shaft cost about two bucks as I recall, and the best part? It's shiny!


----------

